# Shark



## JHS (Jan 9, 2015)

Shark's wife called me this evening to let me know he is in the hospital.
Yesterday he had a massive stroke.He has clots on both sides of his neck and more in his legs.He needs surgery but they need to get his blood pressure down first and then check his hart.Right now he is critical ,and his wife does not know if he will make it.His wife will call me after the operations,and I will let everybody know what she tells me.
john


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm very sorry to hear that. My best wishes go out to him and his family.

Dave


----------



## artart47 (Jan 9, 2015)

I sure hope the best for him!

artart47


----------



## Geo (Jan 9, 2015)

That is terrible news. Is there an address we can send cards to? I'm sure he can use all the support he can get.


----------



## butcher (Jan 9, 2015)

My prayers will be for Shark, and his wife.


----------



## jason_recliner (Jan 9, 2015)

Best wishes to Shark and his family from the other end of the planet.


----------



## kurtak (Jan 10, 2015)

Very, very sorry to here this - my mother had a stroke 2 years ago now & she has been a 100% total need of care person ever since with me being her care provider - I hope this does not turn out to be the case for our good friend Shark - please tell his wife that he is in my thoughts with hope for a good recovery :!: 

Kurt


----------



## MarcoP (Jan 10, 2015)

I'll remember him on my prayers for an immediate recovery.


----------



## g_axelsson (Jan 10, 2015)

That's sad news, tell his wife that his friends all over the world is hoping for the best.

Göran


----------



## yar (Jan 10, 2015)

Will say a prayer fror him, his family and for a speedy recovery.


----------



## necromancer (Jan 10, 2015)

best wishes, from my family to his.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 10, 2015)

My prayers go out to Shark and his family that he has a full recovery.


----------



## philddreamer (Jan 10, 2015)

WOW! It was last month that we were having a chat on boar hunting...  
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=7937&start=160#p223402

Our prayers for a full and speedy recovery, Brother!

Phil


----------



## kjavanb123 (Jan 10, 2015)

My prayers to him, please do keep us posted about his recovery.

Regards,
Kevin


----------



## Geo (Jan 10, 2015)

I just spoke with Jeff on the phone and he is in good spirits. The procedure they did today using an catheter and balloon didn't work. The next thing they are going to have to do is open heart surgery. He needs a bypass in his neck and heart. The blockage is too sever for a stint.

Jeneje has started a thread for donations for Jeff (shark, sharkhook) http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=21730 , please try and send something. Jeff will not be able to work for quite some time and anything will help.


----------



## JHS (Jan 10, 2015)

Jeff's wife told me that he is scheduled for by-pass surgery on monday where they will address the heart issues.Then a couple days to re-couperate and they will put a by-pass in one side of his neck and scrape the other side.


----------



## cnbarr (Jan 10, 2015)

JHS, 

Will you please remove Jeff's address, while we all understand this is a dire situation, I don't think it is a good idea to post his home address on an open forum. While we all wish the best for Jeff and hope for a quick recovery, there are still a some people out there who may take advantage of the the fact that he is in the hospital, and I would hate to see an already bad situation turn worse.

If a mod or admin reads this post I ask to please remove his address and this post.

Thank you


----------



## JHS (Jan 10, 2015)

Done =although it is a po box not a physical location


----------



## cnbarr (Jan 10, 2015)

I saw that, but one with ill intent can find all they need with that little bit of info.


----------



## Shark (Mar 18, 2015)

Well it seems it isn't over yet.

I went back to the doctor today and I go back on April 2 for some tests. In January I had a CABG done ( pronounced cabbage) where they open the carotid artery and cleaned it out down the right side of my neck. Five days later I had a double by pass. On the 2ed, they will do some tests and sonograms, and told me to be prepared to go back in the hospital possibly that day for a CABG on the left side of my neck this time. If I don't go in that day I will be back in within a week of the tests. After this is done, if all goes well, they will work with blockage's in my right hip and left leg which will be treated as separate problems. My left leg is where they got the veins from to do the double bypass which makes it a bit more complicated. 

Keep us in your thoughts a bit longer and Thank You all for the things you have already done for the wife and I. 

Jeff


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 18, 2015)

Our prayers are with you. Good luck.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 18, 2015)

I wish you the best of luck, Shark. 

Keep a positive attitude and get out of the hospital as quick as you can.

Dave


----------



## butcher (Mar 19, 2015)

Jeff, Palladiums' advice on a positive attitude is very important, your mind can have major impact on the healing process, and your body's ability to get through the stress of the medical problem,and the surgery's to try and correct them.

Stay strong.


----------



## Shark (May 20, 2015)

Just to let everyone know how things are going. The last stay in the hospital they decided to work on my right leg. Stints seemed to fix that pretty good, but took three weeks to recover fully due to some minor complications. Friday I will go in and have the left side carotid artery cleaned out, and baring complications I should be home Saturday. I will need to take it easy for a week or so, then go back to have the staples removed. The GOOD news, this should be the last round of surgery. I think 4 operations in 5 months is more than enough for a while. We ask that you keep us in your thoughts one more time.


----------



## maynman1751 (May 20, 2015)

> We ask that you keep us in your thoughts one more time.



You can rest assured that will be done Brother. :wink:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 20, 2015)

Good luck. Hope this is the final round you have to go through with this.


----------



## Pantherlikher (May 20, 2015)

Dude... Hopin everything precipitates the way it's supposed to with no messes.
Really sux what life hits you with but keep the solutions right and positive always.

GL

B.S.


----------



## Smack (May 21, 2015)

Hope for the best for you Shark and look forward to your next post.


----------

